

Date bug crashing PlayStation 3 systems around the world - chaosmachine
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=388872

======
chaosmachine
The story is still developing, but people are speculating it could be a leap
year bug. Console dates are resetting to 12/31/1999. Here's a few news
sources:

[http://kotaku.com/5482328/ps3s-suffering-from-global-
network...](http://kotaku.com/5482328/ps3s-suffering-from-global-network-
lockdown)

[http://www.joystiq.com/2010/02/28/psn-is-down-some-titles-
ex...](http://www.joystiq.com/2010/02/28/psn-is-down-some-titles-experiencing-
game-crashing-errors/)

[http://www.neoseeker.com/news/13244-pre-slim-ps3-units-
exper...](http://www.neoseeker.com/news/13244-pre-slim-ps3-units-
experiencing-8001050f-error/)

